# 15% Off at Canon Refurbished Store



## unfocused (Nov 30, 2011)

I just got an e-mail from Canon this afternoon. 15% off refurbished SLRs and Lenses at the Canon refurb store. I think you have to be a subscriber to their e-mails. Looks like they provide unique codes for each e-mail. But, here is the weblink (doesn't show the code unfortunately. I already used mine. Sorry)

http://www.usa.canon.com/app/emails/esnov11xii/?RID=1-41J2A7&CON=1-BJZ-2368&PRO=&CID=1-3WF6RN


----------



## distant.star (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, that could get you a 5D2 body for $1700. Damn tempting.

Probably use it until the 5D3 arrives and then sell it at little or no loss.

Hmmmm..............


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmm...don't think I have the email yet so I can't see


----------



## Zuuyi (Dec 1, 2011)

Great deal on the 5d2 (where CLP is not allowed).

For all the other cameras that allow CLP; I would possibly pass. You can buy a $5-10 broken camera on eBay. The extra 5% could really help on certain orders.

But this is much easier so great find.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 1, 2011)

Zuuyi said:


> Great deal on the 5d2 (where CLP is not allowed).
> 
> For all the other cameras that allow CLP; I would possibly pass. You can buy a $5-10 broken camera on eBay. The extra 5% could really help on certain orders.
> 
> But this is much easier so great find.



The email came after the 1D MK IV bodies came out, or I would have went for one.

The Canon CLP does not cover lenses, only certain bodies. 

The 15% can be applied to cameras or lenses.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 1, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is CLP?

I got a generic email from canon, with a coupon (HOLIDAY) that applies the 15% to the 5d2/7D that I tried it on.

Maybe it will work for you guys too?

Cheers!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, some of use received a early code, and now the code Holiday will work for anyone. Unfortunately, most of the "L" lenses are now sold, but the 17-55 and 25-105 are still there.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 1, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, some of us received a early code, and now the code Holiday will work for anyone. Unfortunately, most of the "L" lenses are now sold, but the 17-55 and 25-105 are still there.



Thanks for the explanation, Mt. Spokane. BTW, this is a good reason to register your equipment and sign up for Canon's emails. After some pre-holiday budget agonizing, I pulled the trigger on the 100-400 zoom yesterday. It was sold out an hour later. 

Good news for everyone else is they will almost certainly announce the II version shortly, since I placed my order. 

Update: I did just check the site, FYI it looks like both the 7D and 5D were still available as of noon central time, as well as the 70-200 f4 IS. But, what may be one of the best deals was also still listed: the 430 EXII. With the discount, it looks like it would be just a little above $200. Last time I checked, that was less than what the previous versions were going for used on eBay. And who couldn't use one more flash?


----------



## jespejo (Dec 1, 2011)

K-amps said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is CLP?



It's the Canon Loyalty Program. 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1088761/canon-loyalty-program-faqs-originally-from-potn


----------



## Zuuyi (Dec 1, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The email came after the 1D MK IV bodies came out, or I would have went for one.
> 
> The Canon CLP does not cover lenses, only certain bodies.
> 
> The 15% can be applied to cameras or lenses.



Never noticed any Refurb other than bodies until today. An $85 50/1.8 seems great, will be picking up to replace the 50.18 I sold for $100 ;D. I might also pick up a $200 430ex2.


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome--thanks for the heads up guys! 

Just snagged a 7d, but man, at that discount I'm pondering a 5d2 as well!


----------



## Jedifarce (Dec 2, 2011)

unfocused said:


> I just got an e-mail from Canon this afternoon. 15% off refurbished SLRs and Lenses at the Canon refurb store. I think you have to be a subscriber to their e-mails. Looks like they provide unique codes for each e-mail. But, here is the weblink (doesn't show the code unfortunately. I already used mine. Sorry)
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/app/emails/esnov11xii/?RID=1-41J2A7&CON=1-BJZ-2368&PRO=&CID=1-3WF6RN



Just make sure you read the fine print about there only being a 3-month limited warranty on refurbished camera bodies.


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 2, 2011)

Then again, from what I have heard, the Refurb bodies et al often go through more checking and tweaking than the production bodies. I have really been leaning more towards a refurb than a used body when prices are similar all things considered


----------



## Eddie_2001 (Dec 2, 2011)

I just tried to order a flash using the 15% off code and while trying to check out the website refused to work with Firefox....clicking the check out button had no effect. So I started Internet Exploder and that did work, but then I could not find the space to enter the "Ship11" code for the flat $5.00 shipping. I then called Canon's Customer Support, and someone answered in less than 30 seconds! He said that the special shipping offer did not apply to the 15% off on refurbed items...I said the details didn't mention that exclusion, and he quickly offered me the flat rate special and finished the order for me while on the phone.

Not sure if anyone else had that issue when buying any of the refurbed items online, but at least Canon did give me the special shipping offer, and with the 15% off as well I got a good deal on the flash. Too bad all of the good (L) lenses sold out so quickly, or maybe it was just as well .

Ted


----------



## K-amps (Dec 2, 2011)

15% would be an even better bargain if Canon would not slap sales tax on the final invoice value... BH/ Adormama etc are cheaper cause they don't put sales tax on top when shipping to Indiana.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 8, 2011)

Just an update. I ordered the 100-400 and thought I'd share a little about the experience. The lens arrived within three days and is in pristine condition. I checked the date code and it was manufactured in March of this year. 

I haven't had much of a chance to use it yet, but have been doing a few test shots. I'm blown away by the results. I've rented this lens before and was pleased, but I'd forgotten how much I liked it. (Although it is dang heavy.)

I think another person on this site once pointed out that they like refurbished lenses because they know they've been checked out and brought up to specs individually, while a new lens may get only a cursory once-over on the production line. I don't know if that is true or not, but it makes sense to me.

Bottom line: I've giving Canon's refurbished store a big thumbs up. 

BTW, I bought a refurbished 430 EXII through Adorama last year and had much the same experience. It arrived in a Canon-branded box, had documentation it has been refurbished by Canon and was in absolutely perfect condition.

On another topic: 



K-amps said:


> 15% would be an even better bargain if Canon would not slap sales tax on the final invoice value... BH/ Adormama etc are cheaper cause they don't put sales tax on top when shipping to Indiana.



Canon has no choice but to charge sales taxes on their products. Don't blame them. It's the law. Amazon and other sellers can avoid charging sales taxes because they have no physical presence in your state. But, just so you are aware, *you* probably owe the taxes anyway and while most states don't do a good job of auditing these purchases, that is changing.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 8, 2011)

unfocused said:


> I think another person on this site once pointed out that they like refurbished lenses because they know they've been checked out and brought up to specs individually, while a new lens may get only a cursory once-over on the production line. I don't know if that is true or not, but it makes sense to me.
> On another topic:
> 
> 
> ...



I said that; since it made sense to me. I asked Canon about it and they agreed.

On the Tax issue:

I do not think Canon has a tax nexus in Indiana, they have one in IL and WI. I will buy from where ever it seems cheaper to me, if you think I owe taxes, then show me the relevant tax code regarding internet purchases. Does the federal Tax authority think it is ok how Amazon operates, yet holds the individual liable? Shouldnt both be liable or none be?


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in MN and I was charged tax. I cannot speak for other states, but it is typical (and for sure in MN) that when you file your state taxes, there is a section to declare out of state purchases (internet or mail order) so you can be taxed for them. If you want details, talk a tax accountant, not us random people on the internet. :


----------



## unfocused (Dec 8, 2011)

K-amps, don't misunderstand. I wasn't trying to be critical or offend you. 

I just wanted to make it clear that Canon charges sales tax because they have to, not because they want to. It's a state and not a federal issue and most states define Nexus very broadly. For example, if Canon has a copier service center in Indiana, or even has an authorized dealer for Canon office products, they have a nexus in the state.

I won't waste space or time with details on this forum, but suffice it to say this has become a major issue between the states and internet retailers.


----------



## Jedifarce (Dec 8, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Just an update. I ordered the 100-400 and thought I'd share a little about the experience. The lens arrived within three days and is in pristine condition. I checked the date code and it was manufactured in March of this year.
> 
> I haven't had much of a chance to use it yet, but have been doing a few test shots. I'm blown away by the results. I've rented this lens before and was pleased, but I'd forgotten how much I liked it. (Although it is dang heavy.)
> 
> ...



I can affirm both the Canon and Adorama online stores are top notch having made purchases of refurbished items myself. 

As for the 100-400mm, I would've liked to have this sort of zoom range but being that it is a push-pull lens it won't work with a follow focus system and the non-constant aperture makes it impossible for movie taking. I'm personally waiting for the 200-400mm F/4 L.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 8, 2011)

unfocused said:


> K-amps, don't misunderstand. I wasn't trying to be critical or offend you.
> 
> I just wanted to make it clear that Canon charges sales tax because they have to, not because they want to. It's a state and not a federal issue and most states define Nexus very broadly. For example, if Canon has a copier service center in Indiana, or even has an authorized dealer for Canon office products, they have a nexus in the state.
> 
> I won't waste space or time with details on this forum, but suffice it to say this has become a major issue between the states and internet retailers.



and I was not trying to "blame" Canon, I just alluded to the choices we have. I am however mad at Canon for not honoring the holiday/ individual discount 9 days after they shipped me the 70-200... they said they could not do it once they shipped the product out.


----------

